# Rides (road) near Austin



## Gigi (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi
I will stay for the weekend in Austin and want to know rides around 30 miles, more or less, near Austin.
Thanks, any help really appreciated.


----------



## Zapped (Dec 12, 2012)

Gigi said:


> Hi
> I will stay for the weekend in Austin and want to know rides around 30 miles, more or less, near Austin. Thanks, any help really appreciated.


I'd recommend you join any of the many group rides happening every Saturday and Sunday morning here in Austin. The Austin Cycling Association recently merged with Bike Austin and has ride listings here, and there are often weekday rides posted as well. There's no need be a member on any of the rides - visitors are very welcome. 

Mellow Johnny's is a popular bike shop downtown that also posts weekend rides - here.

The city of Austin has a bike map pdf available. Turning on bike paths in Google Maps will give you a pretty good idea of the best paths, and of course you can always search on Garmin Connect, MapMyRide, or Ride with GPS for publicly visible cycling activities.


----------



## Gigi (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks. Will check the groups.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

if you're not into group rides, do a loop on Highway 360 (Arboretum to Barton Creek Mall)...no real navigation involved. 

you can also add additional mileage going west on FM 2244 (Bee Cave Road).

both routes have a wide shoulder for the most part, fair amount of climbing, nice views...

sunday mornings are good for light traffic.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

I did the dam ride when I visited Austin a couple years ago. Nice ride. about 48 miles iirc. some rolling hills but nothing too painful.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

charlox5 said:


> I did the dam ride when I visited Austin a couple years ago. Nice ride. about 48 miles iirc. some rolling hills but nothing too painful.


my sources say the dam section has recently been chip-sealed and is somewhat nasty due to loose gravel...sucks, it's a nice route.


----------



## Gigi (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank y'all


----------

